# Anybody have information on Rocket trikes



## sm2501 (Oct 26, 2010)

Anybody have any literature on this trike?


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 26, 2010)

Never seen any literature on this company, but if it's the same Rocket company I'm thinking of, they were well known for making rear steering tricycles. I've seen a couple FS on ebay before.

Dave

EDIT: Here's a rear steering Rocket trike which sold on auction before: http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/3341210


----------

